# Female detailers



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Just a thought, are there any female detailers?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

there's a few girlie's on the forum


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332679


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

Guru said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332679


Glad to know some of the opposite sex have the detailing bug.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Astro said:


> Glad to know some of the opposite sex have the detailing bug.


There worse I think. Very OCD about everything these lot. 
Products collections to shame a lot. 
They make the forum. Very good write ups too. 
Putting a lot of guys on here to shame too.

Blue berry 
Shortie 
Natalie


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Leather care and advice 
Judyb


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Don't forget Dawn (MagpieV6) http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=334778


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Rascal_69 said:


> There worse I think. Very OCD about everything these lot.
> Products collections to shame a lot.
> They make the forum. Very good write ups too.
> Putting a lot of guys on here to shame too.
> ...


Awww thanks Rascal 👍😃🍻


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Quite a few ladies on here and all of them are better than me at keeping a car clean.


----------



## ladylane (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello!m:wave:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry and Natalie are very knowledgeable young ladies. Blueberry spends too much money on wax though, lol


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Rascal_69 said:


> There worse I think. Very OCD about everything these lot.
> Products collections to shame a lot.
> They make the forum. Very good write ups too.
> Putting a lot of guys on here to shame too.
> ...


Haha love it :lol:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Short1e said:


> Haha love it :lol:


you're just miss moneybags Laura


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

suspal said:


> you're just miss moneybags Laura


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Blueberry and Natalie are very knowledgeable young ladies. Blueberry spends too much money on wax though, lol


Andy, my husband agrees with you 😃 lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ladylane said:


> Hello!m:wave:


Hiya,come here often do you?  :lol:


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

If i'm not mistaken, female detailers are also known as "keepers"?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Andy, my husband agrees with you 😃 lol


Hi Kerry, why am I not surprised, that said, you do detail his car.


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Just dont call someone fella and then realise its a female

:wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

And me


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Big Buffer said:


> Just dont call someone fella and then realise its a female
> 
> :wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall::wall:


Lol it was fine :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Not for me it wasnt. The phone went daft from Sus.

LTB


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Short1e said:


> Lol it was fine :thumb:


HIYA fella


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Great to have quite a few ladies on the forum,brightens up the place, keeps us blokes on ours toes and reminds us to watch our manners.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

We also had a lady member who doesn't grace us with her prescence much nowadays....VixMix


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

JenJen as well and how can we forget little miss tracy. Her shortbread is legendary


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Big Buffer said:


> Not for me it wasnt. The phone went daft from Sus.
> 
> LTB


Our suspal is some lad :lol:

Full of humour

Shame it's bad humour :lol:


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Sus is a legend. Cracks me up


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Arfan I try me best remember i'm stoned 99% of the time.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

This thread is useless without pictures haha


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol at suspal. You've had one too many pegg's more like ha.

The ladies on here are very knowledgeable. I couldn't stop laughing the other day when a so called pro detailer who offers machine polishing services asked what machine he should get and whether a DA is any good (how can you offer these services and not know what a DA and rotary does). These ladies could show him a thing or two.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

MEH4N said:


> Lol at suspal. You've had one too many pegg's more like ha.
> 
> The ladies on here are very knowledgeable. I couldn't stop laughing the other day when a so called pro detailer who offers machine polishing services asked what machine he should get and whether a DA is any good (how can you offer these services and not know what a DA and rotary does). These ladies could show him a thing or two.


Morphine yaar:lol:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

MEH4N said:


> Lol at suspal. You've had one too many pegg's more like ha.
> 
> The ladies on here are very knowledgeable. I couldn't stop laughing the other day when a so called pro detailer who offers machine polishing services asked what machine he should get and whether a DA is any good (how can you offer these services and not know what a DA and rotary does). These ladies could show him a thing or two.


Rav

How about the one who asked about Auto Finesse Iron out and why I was using it?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Short1e said:


> Rav
> 
> How about the one who asked about Auto Finesse Iron out and why I was using it?


:lol: Laura that guy was too much. You do get some strange ones though, so many so called pros do pop up overnight these days.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I've asked Laura on many an occasion for info/advice and she's always been very helpful :thumb:


----------



## Jenny19 (Mar 18, 2014)

I was showing a few blokes how to wash a car properly, very basic teaching them not to use one bucket and a sponge etc. I was also baking some awesome brownies, left them outside for 5mins to put some wax on the car and told them to leave it to haze, come outside and they are smearing it everywhere trying to wash if off with water! Idiots! Then they asked me why my car looked so good and theirs looked crap! Silly men, I tried!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

S63 said:


> We also had a lady member who doesn't grace us with her prescence much nowadays....VixMix


And StickyVicky.

My bad totally off topic.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

V3nom said:


> I've asked Laura on many an occasion for info/advice and she's always been very helpful :thumb:


Aww thank you


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Wheres the selfies????


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's mine 😃


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Doing what I love


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Me, me! :buffer:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## Rodriguez (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice car!


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Liers


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

Hahaha! No selfie here I'm afraid! But another female to add to the list


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Doing what I love


omg Natalie :doublesho I didn't realise you wore a neck brace:lol:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Rodriguez said:


> Nice car!


Thanks - I like it too 


Rascal_69 said:


> Liers


Hahaha... Coming from another secret millionaire 



V3nom said:


>


Lol



bigslippy said:


> omg Natalie :doublesho I didn't realise you wore a neck brace:lol:


I know bless her - she can manage though


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

bigslippy said:


> omg Natalie :doublesho I didn't realise you wore a neck brace:lol:


It's tough but I soldier on


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Natalie said:


> It's tough but I soldier on


This was Nat's post OP picture. Before that she was called Geoff


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Blackroc said:


> This was Nat's post OP picture. Before that she was called Geoff


You said you would tell anyone James


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Natalie said:


> You said you would tell anyone James


Remember that thread where everyone posted their photo's,i'm trying to find it


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

Natalie said:


> You said you would tell anyone James


It's ok Geoff, they did wonders with the stubble


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

suspal said:


> Remember that thread where everyone posted their photo's,i'm trying to find it


I never posted on it haha

Look me up on Instagram, Facebook or Twitter lol


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Is this going to be a thing at Waxstock, Detailing World Speed Dating? 
I can see it now the heated debates over sponges and wash mitts, one, two or three buckets, sealants or waxes, rotaries or DAs, etc...


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ha ha instead of name badges could wear a pic of our Haul lol


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

v3nom said:


>


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

I salute to all female members here! Please introduce more female to the hobby!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh man. You can't unsee something once seen you know.


----------

